# What is the deal with Librax?



## FormativeYears

I don't know if it's a) the manufacturer (Roche? Valeant?),







my insurance company (BlueCross), c) the suppliers (Breckenridge, Excellium, etc.), or d) the pharmacies being low on stock, but I CANNOT OBTAIN LIBRAX IN A LOW-COST GENERIC FORM. It works perfectly for me and has ended 10 years of being restrained by diarrhea. I am not looking forward to weaning myself off and trying some other anti-spasmodic. I'm going to San Diego on a business trip in 2 weeks, and I don't want there to be any issues. Does ANYONE have any information about the availability of Librax or its generics, its component parts (chlordiazepoxide HCl and clidinium bromide), its production status, or anything that might explain why Blue Cross no longer covers it, pharmacies no longer stock it, and nobody seems to be making it?!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Blue cross loves to drop drugs just because the fewer they cover the cheaper it is.Drugstore.com lists a generic at $30 or so for 30 pills. You might check if BlueCross will cover the generic.Also see if your doctor will write a letter to them as sometimes they can get non-covered drugs covered if that is something you really need.


----------



## crapshoot

I live in Alberta, and had a prescription for librax filled today at Shoppers Drug Mart. The cost was $20.06 for 240 caps


----------



## annie7

my script for librax has always been a generic--clidinium/chlordiazepoxide. i've had it for years. last time i filled it (october) insurance paid $76.80 for 90 pills and i paid $5.00. it's a green oblong shaped pill imprinted with B622. the label on the bottle also says BRE breckenridge. get it from cvs pahrmacy.i live in michigan and my insurance is an hmo--blue care network--which i think is blue cross's hmo??--they are somehow related i think. as an hmo blue care is cheaper but you certainly get what you pay for.blue care network is always dropping drugs on me too. they dropped me on zelnorm back in the happy days when it was available...


----------



## Oldpepe

FormativeYears said:


> I don't know if it's a) the manufacturer (Roche? Valeant?),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my insurance company (BlueCross), c) the suppliers (Breckenridge, Excellium, etc.), or d) the pharmacies being low on stock, but I CANNOT OBTAIN LIBRAX IN A LOW-COST GENERIC FORM. It works perfectly for me and has ended 10 years of being restrained by diarrhea. I am not looking forward to weaning myself off and trying some other anti-spasmodic. I'm going to San Diego on a business trip in 2 weeks, and I don't want there to be any issues. Does ANYONE have any information about the availability of Librax or its generics, its component parts (chlordiazepoxide HCl and clidinium bromide), its production status, or anything that might explain why Blue Cross no longer covers it, pharmacies no longer stock it, and nobody seems to be making it?!


----------



## Oldpepe

There are now several companies that are making Librax - mostly the generic form. Brekenridge800-466-2700, Oceanside (here in Calif) 949-461-6199.I just called and spoke to their customer relations and they are sending information on how to obtain the drug if your medical Insurance has denied coverage (Blue Shield will not cover). I asked them for the names of insurance plans that cover their drug, but they didn't have that info.You apparently can buy it directly from Oceanside and it is quite inexpensive, now. For a period of time, the generic houses stoppped making it because MD's have apparently stopped prescribing it. My pharmacy in LA (CVS) charges about $90 for 30 tabs. I see on the Librax blog some folks are happy to even find it and "gladly" pay as much as $5 a tab!!I have been using this for over 25 years for chronic gastritis and spastic colonitis. Works wonderfully, and my MD and pharmacist both say there is not effective substitute for it.Hopes this helps all.


----------

